
The Solo Hacker's Guide to Clojure - jacobobryant
https://jacobobryant.com/post/2020/guide-to-clojure/
======
jacobobryant
This is basically just an outline of a course I'm planning to write. I think
one of the main downsides of Clojure is just the amount of time it takes to
get up to speed with it. So I'm trying to help out with that.

